# Liver Masses Dx



## cingram (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone know a good Dx code that can be used for Liver Masses? so far between a couple of us in the office we came up with either 211.5 which I dont like and 572.0


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 21, 2011)

mass-  speicified organ NEC-- see disease of specified organ or site

disease -- liver --573.9


----------



## kathir.satish@aapc.com (Jul 22, 2011)

*why dont we use 573.8?*

why dont we use 573.9?


----------



## Mojo (Jul 22, 2011)

kathir.satish@aapc.com said:


> why dont we use 573.9?



I would use the 573.8, other specified disorders of liver.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,
I agree with 573.8-other specified disorders of liver. 

Nalini CPC


----------



## KT_AAPC (Nov 8, 2011)

You are lead to 573.9  (unspecified) - would you change once you get to the tabular to 573.8 (other)? I'm thinking mass = unspecified disorder and doesn't fit under "other" category since not specific. 

Your thoughts?


----------

